# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn bình dân, giá rẻ tại Phú Quốc

## hangnt

Dưới đây là một số khách sạn bình dân, giá rẻ tại Phú Quốc, Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để đặt phòng với giá rẻ bình dân khi đi lịch Phhú Quốc:

• *Khách sạn Tân Anh Tuấn:*

_Giá phòng:_
* 170.000đ/đêm (phòng đơn,đôi)
* 200.000đ/đêm (phòng ba)
* 220.000đ/đêm (phòng bốn)

_Liên hệ:_ 179 Đường 30/4 Dương Đông - Phú Quốc, Kien Giang 
Telephone: 077-981076 Fax: 077-981075 

• *Khách sạn A74* 

_Giá phòng_ từ 150.000-250.000Đ
72 Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc. ĐT: (077) 3980 899

• *Kim Nam Phương Resort*

_Giá phòng_ từ 8-20$
Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc. ĐT: (077) 3981 122

• *Lâm Hà Eco Resort*

_Giá phòng_ từ 12-15$

• *Nhà nghỉ Anh Dương*

*Giá phòng* từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Khu phố 1, Trần Hưng Đạo, thị trấn Dương Đông, huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 1018 

•* Khách sạn Bảo Vy*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 200.000 Đ - 300.000 Đ
153 Đường 30 tháng 4, Khu 1, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 1399 - Fax: (84-77) 384 6003

• *Khách sạn Duy Tường*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 200.000 Đ - 300.000 Đ
Đường 30 tháng 4, Khu 1, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 0747 - Fax: (84-77) 398 0737

• *Khách sạn Hiệp Thoại*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Khu 1, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 1060 - Fax: (84-77) 384 8355

• *Khách sạn Hồng Hạnh*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
356 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 7187

• *Khách sạn Hương Toàn*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
3 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Khu 4, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 6792 - Fax: (84-77) 384 6502

• *Khách sạn Kỳ Hoa*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
8 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Khu 4, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 1322 - Fax: (84-77) 398 1324

• *Khách sạn Phong Vũ*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
9 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Khu 4, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 6078 - Fax: (84-77) 398 1099

• *Khách sạn Thảo Vân*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Khu phố 1, Trần Hưng Đạo, thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 7332

• *Khách sạn Việt Thành*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Khu phố 1, Trần Hưng Đạo, thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 7716

• *Nhà khách Hồng Hải*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Hùng Vương, Khu 5, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 8478

• *Nhà khách Mỹ Linh*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
9 Nguyễn Trãi, Khu 2, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 384 8674 - Fax: (84-77) 384 8674

• *Nhà khách Nhật Anh*

_Giá phòng_ từ: 150.000 Đ - 250.000 Đ
Tổ 4 Nguyễn Trung Trực, Khu 5, Thị trấn Dương Đông, Huyện Phú Quốc
Tel: (84-77) 398 1798 - Fax: (84-77) 398 1799



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## vannguyen_1811

Dịch vụ booking khách sạn trên tất cả các khách sạn trên toàn quốc. Liên hệ - Mr quyết - 0904 386 229
Đảm bảo cung cấp dịch vụ _dat phong khach san_ một các tốt nhất cho tất cả quý khách hàng.

----------


## vemaybayq

Phòng có vẻ rẻ hơn mấy bên mình tham khảo.. :Big Grin:

----------


## hoaban

Phòng nghe vẻ giá ghê, nhưng không biết chất lượng có được không?

----------


## zgoc

Bổ sung thêm cho topic
White house nhà nghỉ dưỡng Phú Quốc. Nhà gồm 2 phòng ngủ, 2 toilet, phòng khách, P.ăn + bếp, thích hợp cho nhóm đi khoảng 6 người.Nhà có sẵn 2 xe máy cho các bạn tham quan đảo ( Free không phải thuê), giá thuê white house là : 600 ngàn/ ngày / nguyên nhà. Nếu cần thêm thông tin và hình ảnh nhà các bạn có thể search trên google: White house nhà nghỉ dưỡng Phú Quốc - Facebook

----------


## kohan

Giá cũng rẻ đấy nhỉ. Mấy đứa bạn đang định đi du lịch

----------


## nhatrangcruise

Mình đi phượt ở Phú Quốc đầu năm 2015 về thấy ở Phú Quốc có nhà nghỉ giá cực rẻ chỉ có 60K/ngày cách trung tâm khoảng 3km, wifi cáp quang, không gian rộng rãi.
Web Phu Quoc hostel www.phuquochostel.com.vn
Phone: 01204825102

----------


## dung89

Giá vé này cũng mềm mại thật nhưng ko biết phòng chất lượng dịch vụ ra sao

----------

